# Help with sick fish...



## Vikenerd_16 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering what this white spot is on my Tiger Barb. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 18, 2011)

To me, it looks like it has been injured somehow, or some find of fungus. Has anyone been attacking it?


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Have you added any new fish or plants or live food lately? Anything other than water changes recently?


----------



## Vikenerd_16 (Jul 4, 2011)

I too thought the fish looked injured. I was thinking that maybe my pleco had sucked the scales off but that is only a guess. No new plants or different food and I do a 30% water change every week.


----------

